# MLB.TV aspect ratio displays incorrectly on tablets



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Since the new season started, the MLB At Bat app doesn't display the correct aspect ratio on my tablets - i.e., it fills out the screen even if squishes the picture, instead of maintaining the aspect ratio by displaying bars at the top and bottom of the screen. I have two different tablets and both have this issue. If I watch a game on the Fox Sports Go app, it displays correctly. This wasn't an issue last year. I can't believe they aren't getting complaints about this. I wonder if there are plans to fix it.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

What kind of tablets are you running?


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

djlong said:


> What kind of tablets are you running?


I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab A and an Kindle Fire 8.9". On both tablets, the picture fills out the screen, resulting in an elongated appearance.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Unfortunately I can't help much. I had a Kindle Fire HD (until I gave it to my daughter recently) and it ran MLB At Bat and the aspect ratio was spot on. Now I'm only running it on iOS devices (iPhone 6+ and iPad Pro) and not having any trouble.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

djlong said:


> Unfortunately I can't help much. I had a Kindle Fire HD (until I gave it to my daughter recently) and it ran MLB At Bat and the aspect ratio was spot on. Now I'm only running it on iOS devices (iPhone 6+ and iPad Pro) and not having any trouble.


Yes, it was working fine on my Kindle Fire HD until this spring, when the MLB app was updated. Then I saw the slightly elongated picture. I bought a Samsung Galaxy Tab A around that time. The Galaxy tab A has a 4:3 aspect ratio similar to iPads, which makes the picture even more elongated. It's watchable, but it clearly isn't the way the picture should display. It should have black borders at the top and bottom to maintain the aspect ratio. No other video apps I use have this issue, so it seems pretty clear it's an issue with the new version of the MLB app.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

A lot of other people are encountering this issue, but they don't seem to get anywhere in reporting it to MLB:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/GooglePixelC/comments/4dhm7x

It seems pretty clear it's an issue with the application, not the tablets.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks like they fixed it. I watched a game yesterday and it was displaying the correct aspect ratio with black borders at the top and bottom.


----------

